
U.S. refuses to back U.N. treaty, saying it endorses restricting the Internet - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-refuses-to-back-un-treaty-saying-it-endorses-restricting-the-internet/2012/12/13/ba497952-4548-11e2-8e70-e1993528222d_story.html?tid=socialss
======
coopdog
The scariest thing about regulating 'the internet' is, what is the internet?

If I object to how they've done things and decide to build my own internet by
setting up a mesh network, which then connects to someone who has/shares
access to the internet, is that regulated too? What if an entire town uses
that mesh network with many links to the internet, is that really going to be
regulated by the UN?

Regulating 'the internet' is scary because it regulates all communication.

We almost need to name the internet something specific (the web?) so that when
they screw it up the free thinkers of tomorrow still have an escape route into
new/unregulated lands.

